# Dentist



## meanstim (2 mo ago)

Hi
A good dentist in Australia
Recommendation please


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

meanstim said:


> Hi
> A good dentist in Australia
> Recommendation please


How far are you prepared to travel for one?

Australia is approximately 3,860 kilometres long from its most northerly point to its most southerly point in Tasmania, and is almost 4,000 kilometres wide, from east to west.

What area are you in?


----------



## deliomask (2 mo ago)

So you're willing to go to another continent for a dentist?  There's nothing wrong with medicine there, so even if you go to the most ordinary clinic, I'm sure you'll get good help. My sister lives in Australia quite a long time, she visited Cosmetic Dentistry, she likes to get her teeth treated there, maybe that's what you're looking for. I can't say anything about prices, because you have to look at the equivalent. But if you have the financial means, why not? The best thing is to go to the dentist twice a year, then you won't have to pay too much if you get an inflammation. Usually it's always at the most inopportune moment.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

deliomask said:


> Are the dentists expensive in Australia?


Very expensive.

An example is: "Simple Filling - Front Tooth" at about the equivalent of 1 days earnings at minimum wage.

That is expensive to someone on minimum wage, but cheap for the highly paid people.


----------



## EricPodik (10 d ago)

We moved from Australia to the US a few months ago. Does anyone know a good dentist in Ohio, or should we move back for an appointment, lol?


----------



## ConnorKucka (10 d ago)

USA is actually having top 16 best dental colleges worldwide. I mean, it can be a challenge to find a good dentist in the USA, but there's no need to travel to another continent for it. But if you’re willing to travel all the way to Australia, remember to read reviews and recommendations from other people online.
I live in US for 5 years now, and couldn't find a professional too. But recently, my friend recommended me to visit an implant dentist in Eastlake Ohio she's been going for many years now. I was left surprisingly pleased and going to do teeth whitening soon, so wish me luck!


----------

